# Living Fences?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Trifoliate orange hedged works. Nasty as all get out though. Windbreaks I'd think something taller like cedars or hollies planted close.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Holly can be toxic . I dont know if that other tree suggested is or not. You could google or bing trees to make a living fence. After you get a few suggestions you need to look up the tree to see the toxic levels, you may get a living a fence that can kill all your animals.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cedars work well as wind breaks but our horses love to use them to scratch their butts, and if they're small they like to walk over them (bending them) to scratch their bellies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'v never heard of the trifoliate orange hedge before unless its another name for osage orange. I hear they proliferate out of control because of the oranges. I will continue my research on your suggestions!! Thanks again!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Poncirus trifoliata "Flying Dragon" I have never seen it on a known toxic plant list for horses. It makes great cover for birds as it is thorny. It's wild here due to failed citrus groves. It survives the freezes but the grafted part does not. It is or was used as a hedge on one of the college campuses to keep students out of the steam generating plant. My horses will strip cedars killing them in early spring. We've added sulphur and vit C to their diets which prevents most of the damage but not all.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If there is plenty of forage holly, especially the berry less varieties, have a low toxicity rating and most wouldn't touch it. If forage can get scarce you wouldn't want to chance it. Common s/e is diarrhea or digestive distress.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you want something that will spread .. plant bamboo but it will take over everything.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are several species of Elaeagnus that would work as well and are non toxic. Silverberry though large is nice because you can use the fruit for jellies.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

QtrBel, I've never heard of any of those, i'll check them out. I did find that whitethorn and blackthorn will grow, and does well in my area, and the horses don't bother it at all. 
Stevenson, NO!! I already have sumac that is taking over everything, and i have yet to figure out how to atleast slow it down LOL.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

will round up work ? or the 2 d 4 ? to kill the sumac?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

stevenson said:


> will round up work ? or the 2 d 4 ? to kill the sumac?


Nope round up doesn't phase it at all...we cut it and burn it so far to slow it some, but that's all that seems to be working... :-|


----------

